
Java on Docker will no longer suck: improvements in Java 10 - sadiq
https://www.opsian.com/blog/java-on-docker/
======
rlmw
This is a really useful improvement if you're running a JVM on Docker, and
about time too. We've had problems with this before no end and it normally
requires a load of sysadmin time to work around things.

